# Perfect weather for run to tower



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I headed out of Rudee at 0830 today and was shocked by almost flat seas. THat made for an awesome ride out. Got to the tower and lucked out and got a perfect spot right off the bat. About an hour later the box was full of nice spades. I did learn that the bigger fish are about 30 feet down. I also frozen shucked clams and fresh clams and the fish didn't seem to know the difference. Biggest of the day on a fishing pole went 21inches and weighed about 8.5 lbs. My buddy shot one with his speargun that was 23 inches and right at 10 lbs. All and all it was a great day.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice work on the spades!!!! How many boats were there?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

sounds like fun, i went to sandbridge pier , nothing but skates and dinky croakers


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

About 12 or so.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

Nice work. I was going to go out there today but my buddy called and backed out on me this morning.


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

Where exactly is "the tower"? Is this the same as the CBBT light tower? Thanks, I've been wondering what that was for awhile, just never asked.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

It's an offshore tower about 12 miles directly east of Cape Henry


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I am at a loss here. I posted this in the VA room origionally as a fishing report. Somebody moved it to the boating board. I don't understand how a post that talks about fishing in a fishing chat would get moved to a boating room. I never mentioned boating or even a boat. I honestly feel that a fishing report goes in a VA fishing forum myself. This is not the first time a post got moved. I am fairely new to this website and don't fully understand the rules. Not trying to cause any trouble.


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

I believe that the states/regions are designed for the pier and surf fishing aspect. Hence the name of the forum, Pierandsurf.com. The boating board is an added bonus allowing boaters to share their reports as well. Since you did say you left Rudee and made a run to the tower, that would lead many to think that you were in a boat. At least this is how I perceive the website.


----------

